

No Screen? No Problem: A Look at the Projector-based Laptop - elblanco
http://www.good.is/post/no-screen-no-problem-a-look-at-the-projector-based-laptop

======
ambiate
I would love one of these. If I get accepted into my research program, I'm
going to be looking at some clunky gloves and a lot of laptop time.

So, a scalable projectable keyboard + laptop combo would be absolutely amazing
in a lab setting. (I've already looked into those projected keyboards too)

~~~
elblanco
That's an interesting application I never thought of. Typically I thought
about these as being harder to use do to the lack of tactile feedback. But in
environments where you have no tactile feedback anyways, something like this
would be great: service workers who work outdoors in the cold, astronauts, lab
techs, soldiers, etc.

